# PCGH-Leserpreis: Spiel des Jahres 2008 steht fest



## PCGH-Redaktion (23. Februar 2009)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung zu PCGH-Leserpreis: Spiel des Jahres 2008 steht fest gefragt. Beachten Sie dabei unsere Forenregeln.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: PCGH-Leserpreis: Spiel des Jahres 2008 steht fest


----------



## DiWeXeD (23. Februar 2009)

Iiih, CoD WaW auf Platz 3. Ich find das Spiel ist total besch....eiden


----------



## davidenine (23. Februar 2009)

Wenn man von den technischen Problemen absieht,dann ist GTA4 auch ein außergewöhnlicher Titel.Mir fallen nur wenige Titel ein die da mithalten können.Und der Multiplayer ist auch sehr geil.Verdient:Jein.Was nützt ein geiles Spiel wenn es nicht oder schlecht läuft.Zum Glück hab ich es für die 360,aber da ruckelt es auch.


----------



## CentaX (23. Februar 2009)

DiWeXeD schrieb:


> Iiih, CoD WaW auf Platz 3. Ich find das Spiel ist total besch....eiden



Nicht nur du..
In dem Jahr kam eh kaum ein Spiel raus, was mir gefallen hat.
Mirrors Edge und Burnout Paradise kamen erst 09.
Far Cry 2 wurde viel zu schnell langweillig, Grid war ok.
NfS Undercover hab ich auch n bisschen gespielt, aber nicht allzu lange.
Brothers in Arms - Hells Highway war auch noch richtig klasse (auch, wenn die Wertungen was anderes sagen)
Fallout 3 hab ich nicht gespielt, GTA IV auch nicht, werd ich aber demnächst (da ich kein SP1 auf Vista hab und ich das mit vlite bearbeitet hab, kann ich das auch nicht nachträglich installen) und Call of Duty 5 fand ich einfach nur schlecht...
2008 war für mich ein echt armes Jahr  Naja, 09 hat mit Mirrors Edge und Burnout schonmal ganz gut angefangen. Bald kommt auch noch HAWX, Fuel usw. ... Meine Hardware im PC langweilt sich schon und muss mit FAH warmgehalten werden


----------



## ultio (23. Februar 2009)

davidenine schrieb:


> Wenn man von den technischen Problemen absieht,dann ist GTA4 auch ein außergewöhnlicher Titel.Mir fallen nur wenige Titel ein die da mithalten können.Und der Multiplayer ist auch sehr geil.Verdient:Jein.Was nützt ein geiles Spiel wenn es nicht oder schlecht läuft.Zum Glück hab ich es für die 360,aber da ruckelt es auch.



Ja, sehe ich auch so, glücklicherweise gehöre ich zu dem kleinen Prozentsatz bei dem das Spiel auf dem PC lief .


----------



## a.stauffer.ch@besonet.ch (23. Februar 2009)

Das darf doch nicht war sein!So ein verbuggter Mist,mein Gott,was für Gamer stimmen eigentlich für dieses Spiel des Jahres.


----------



## der_flamur (23. Februar 2009)

Wo ist GRID?? Ist doch auch ein gutes Spiel


----------



## Equilibrium (23. Februar 2009)

GTA IV auf Platz 1 geht ja mal gar nicht. Langweilige Story wie eh und je und immer dasselbe Thema lauf auf die Straße und mähe alles nieder.
Sorry aber dafür kann es doch keinen 1. Platz geben.

Da lob ich mir Fallout 3, dass hat wenigstens eine ansprechende Story!


----------



## danoc1 (23. Februar 2009)

Finde GTA4 auch zwar ein ganz gutes Spiel, doch noch lange nicht Spiel des Jahres. Genauso hat für mich CoD5 NICHT den dritten Platz verdient.
Spiele wie GRID, L4D, Warhead hätten die Plätze eher verdient.


----------



## Team_PG-Pat (23. Februar 2009)

ich muss Equilibrium voll und ganz zustimmen
dazu kommen noch die riesigen Probleme (die zum Teil ausgemerzt wurden)
und die hardwareanforderungen die sogar die von Crysis übertreffen (is halt mies programmiert)
ich sympatisiere mit keinem der behauptet das GTA 4 auf platz 1 gehört

Fallout 3, Race Driver: Grid, Dead Space, Left 4 Dead und CoD 5 ist nur in der uncut wirklich ein gutes game
diese Spiele empfinde ich als wesentlich besser (sogar CoD 5 !!!)


----------



## EpeeNoire (23. Februar 2009)

GTA IV, die mit Abstand schlechteste Portierung des Jahres auf Platz 1? Wer hat denn da alles abgestimmt?!

Fallout 3 hätte sich den Platz mehr als nur verdiehnt - das Spiel macht alle anderen, die dieses Jahr rauskamen, locker auf. Enttäuschendes Ergebnis


----------



## der_flamur (23. Februar 2009)

EpeeNoire schrieb:


> GTA IV, die mit Abstand schlechteste Portierung des Jahres?


Ist NfS: Undercover nicht schlechter portiert worden??


----------



## Puffer (23. Februar 2009)

Meine persönlichen Top 3 sind folgende:

3. Dead Space
2. Fallout 3
1. World of Goo


----------



## Fatal!ty Str!ke (23. Februar 2009)

GTA IV hats echt verdient, noch kein anderes Spiel hat mir so viel Spaß gemacht. 

Nur schade, das es bei einigen viele Probleme verursacht.


----------



## DerZwerg (23. Februar 2009)

worum geht es denn in world of goo


----------



## Puffer (23. Februar 2009)

DerZwerg schrieb:


> worum geht es denn in world of goo



Ums zusammenkleben! 

Probiers doch mal aus! Demo


----------



## Llares (23. Februar 2009)

Ist doch echt bescheiden, dass ein so schlechter Auslieferungszustand auch noch belohnt wird! Das ist der selbe Mist wie bei Gothic 3: alle regen sich zurecht über diese Unverschämtheit gegenüber dem Kunden auf und was passiert? Es wird belohnt!

Fallout 3 hat auch seine Macken und verdient den Titel nicht. Ich hatte letztes Jahr am meisten Spass mit Assassin's Creed und Dead Space. Auch beides Konsolenportierungen, aber die waren wenigstens gut!

Und am innovativsten war mit Sicherheit World of Goo!

Crysis Warhead? Grafikdemo!
NfS: kein kommentar
Far Cry 2? Physik Demo!


----------



## Gargoyle555 (23. Februar 2009)

Jaja... irgendwie will es keiner gewesen sein, der für die ersten drei Plätze gestimmt hat... ich frag mich, wer das dann wohl war?!?


----------



## Gast20150401 (23. Februar 2009)

Gargoyle555 schrieb:


> Jaja... irgendwie will es keiner gewesen sein, der für die ersten drei Plätze gestimmt hat... ich frag mich, wer das dann wohl war?!?



Ich wars wirklich net.Hab keine Bugsammlung,wie GTA4 zum Durchbruch verholfen...


----------



## Gast3737 (23. Februar 2009)

Das ist Ärgerlich das mein geliebtes Fallout nicht gewonnen hat...das macht die ganzen Raiders bestimmt ganz sauer wenn ich denen das sage..dabei habe ich doch so fleißig dafür gestimmt..


----------



## Birdy84 (23. Februar 2009)

FM100 schrieb:


> Ist NfS: Undercover nicht schlechter portiert worden??


NFS Undercover ist sehr gut portiert worden, weil die PC Version auch die Ruckler der Konsolen Versionen hat. 

Ich hätte Dead Space auch lieber unter den ersten drei gesehen.

Wie kommt blos CoD5 auf Platz drei? Viele Leute meckern über das Spiel und trotzdem wird so abgestimmt.


----------



## Fatal!ty Str!ke (23. Februar 2009)

Ich hab grad mal WORLD OF GOO getestet. Also das Spiel ist ja echt mal genial 

KAUFEN KAUFEN KAUFEN! Ich werds mir holen.


----------



## Gast20150401 (23. Februar 2009)

Fatal!ty Str!ke schrieb:


> Ich hab grad mal WORLD OF GOO getestet. Also das Spiel ist ja echt mal genial
> 
> KAUFEN KAUFEN KAUFEN! Ich werds mir holen.



Cool,ne wa


----------



## Equilibrium (23. Februar 2009)

RuneDRS schrieb:


> Das ist Ärgerlich das mein geliebtes Fallout nicht gewonnen hat...das macht die ganzen Raiders bestimmt ganz sauer wenn ich denen das sage..dabei habe ich doch so fleißig dafür gestimmt..


 

Ich hab auch für Fallout 3 gestimmt.


----------



## hannes-neo (23. Februar 2009)

Also ein Mix zwischen Crysis, FarCry2, Battlefield2 und noch ein paar mehr taktischen Sachen wäre echt geil. Aber meine Wahl fällt wohl auf:

Abenteuer auf dem Reiterhof


nee, warn Scherz

Crysis its der Gewinner, aber mit der Bemerkung: ICH HASSE ALIENS!!!!


----------



## XXTREME (23. Februar 2009)

Da kann man mal sehen mit was für Usern man hier zu tun hat, GTA4 auf Platz 1, nee iss vollkommen klar. *Noobs!!!!!*
Auf Platz 1 gehört definitiv Crysis und nicht anderes, Platz 2 gebührt Grid.


----------



## Sam (23. Februar 2009)

Ich überlege mal was ich so gespielt habe und mir viel Spass machte, Reihenfolge sagt nichts aus.
Race Driver Grid - Rennspass mal ohne NFS
Call of Duty - World at War - Leider zu kurz aber trotzdem toll
Fallout 3 - Sehr gut solange es immer genügens Quests gab, danach wurds langweilig
The Witcher - Enhanced Edition - Meine Nummer 1
(Warhammer Online) - In Klammern weil man solche Online Rollenspiele ganz anders gewichten muss, hat mir aber für eine Zeit solchen Spass gemacht, den habe ich seidt Jahren nicht mehr erlebt. Spiele es immer noch.

Aber GTA 4, bei den Bugs?
Wollen wir wieder die Verschörungstheorien rauskramen?


----------



## strider11f (23. Februar 2009)

ROFL, das kommt mir vor wie die Charts in denen Modern Talking auf Platz 1 war. Die hat ja auch nie einer gekauft. Aber Probleme mit dem Game oder dem leidigen Thema Kopierschutz haben wohl nicht genug User abgehalten das Game Top zu finden. Ist mir zwar auch unverständlich aber was soll´s.

Mich haben letztes Jahr auch nur Warhead und Storm of Zehir überzeugt.


----------



## myu (24. Februar 2009)

Nur weil viele das hier nennen - kam Crysis nicht schon 2007 raus?

Wundert mich auch, dass GTA gewonnen hat, aber die Serie hat halt ne riesige Fangemeinde. Ich habs zwar selber nie gespielt, aber der Tenor war ja "Wenns läuft, ist's genial". 

Ich hätte mir auch lieber Fallout 3 gewünscht (alleine schon wegen dem genialem Einstieg).

Mirrors Edge ist für mich nicht ein Favorit für 2009 - Das Prinzip ist zwar erfrischend anders, jedoch haben mich manche Passagen (wo man sich mit arg vielen Gegnern rumschlagen muss) sehr frustriert und die Story ist doch arg mau. Vielleicht kommt ja noch der Nachfolger vor Jahresende raus


----------



## Slowfinger (24. Februar 2009)

XXTREME schrieb:


> Da kann man mal sehen mit was für Usern man hier zu tun hat, GTA4 auf Platz 1, nee iss vollkommen klar. *Noobs!!!!!*
> Auf Platz 1 gehört definitiv Crysis und nicht anderes, Platz 2 gebührt Grid.



Seh ich auch so GTA 4 is das Größte Kackspiel aller Zeiten geworden is mir unbegreiflich wie ein so Halbgares Spiel veröffentlicht werden kann. Und die User die das spiel gewählt haben sind warscheinlich extrem schmerzbefreit denn die vorhandenen Bugs scheinen Ja nicht zu reichen. Wenn das in Zukunft der allgemeinzustand von Spielen am tag der V.Ö. wird na dann Gute Nacht.


----------



## renfield (24. Februar 2009)

Am meisten Spass 2008 hat mir L4D bereitet. zweitmeist gespieltes Game Racedriver GRID und third place Dead Space. GTA kenne ich nicht und der ganze Weltkriegskram ist nicht so meins ... dann warten wir mal auf den Survival Mode bei L4D!


----------



## majorguns (24. Februar 2009)

OMG GTA auf platz 1  Ein Spiel mit so einem miesem Kopierschutz und einer noch 10x schlechteren Performance ? Unmöglich!
Fallout gehört auf Platz 1!!! 
Und COD WaW auf Platz 3?


----------



## BxBender (24. Februar 2009)

Ich verstehe nicht, wie so ein Titel wie GTA Spiel des Jahres werden kann.
An allen Stellen wird über den Kopierschutz und die verdammt schlechte Programmierung geschimpft.
Schon alleine deswegen würde ich es nicht kaufen oder spielen wollen.
Es ist unverständlich, warum das Spiel alle Verkaufscharts stürmt und auch noch Titel einheimst.
Gibt es im Filmgeschäft nicht eine Goldene Himbeere oder so für besonders miese Filme oder Darsteller?
So etwas sollte man mal bei Spielen einführen.
Die Himbeere für die schlechteste Spieleprogrammierung des Jahres wäre denen sicher.


----------



## seisend (24. Februar 2009)

Es geht doch noch ein paar Wochen bis zum 1. April, hab ich was verpasst?!


Spiel des Jahres GTA IV ? Wie dreisst ist dass denn ? 

DIE ENTTÄUSCHUNG DES JAHRES 2008


Meine Auszeichnungen an die PC Version :

Das am schlechtesten programmierte Spiel des Jahres 2008

Abzocke des Jahres 2008

Grösster Pfusch des Jahres 2008

Grösster Hardwarefresser des Jahres 2008

Ich kanns einfach nicht glauben, wie man so einen Pfusch zum Spiel des Jahres nennen kann... Es gibt soviele Innovative Spiele auf dem Markt, und GTA wird gewählt. Der schlechteste Beitrag, den ich bei PC Games gelesen habe.  
Die Konsolen Versionen sind daher viel besser, und möchte das Spiel nicht allgemein in den Dreck ziehen.

Gruss

seisend


----------



## roadgecko (24. Februar 2009)

seisend schrieb:


> Es geht doch noch ein paar Wochen bis zum 1. April, hab ich was verpasst?!
> 
> 
> Spiel des Jahres GTA IV ? Wie dreisst ist dass denn ?
> ...



Da dies der LESERPREIS ist, hat PCGH garnichts mit den Platzierungen zu tun. Aber mit GTA haste schon recht....


----------

